# Spike TV almost got me..or..Is anybody watching World's Worst Tenants?



## pmyers

A friend turned me onto this show and said I just HAD to watch it.

Here is a link: www.spike.com/shows/worlds-worst-tenants

They basically follow around these 3 people who work for a property management company and evict people from residential and commercial properties.

Almost immediately my "spidey senses" were going off as it reminded me of Operation Repo on TrueTV and how that is fake.

The only thing that almost had me convinced was the ever presence of police, so I went internet searching and of course found out it's just as fake as Operation Repo. Nothing but reinactments of actual stories.

I found this post about the latest episode with the guy shooting the automatic weapons and the police:


> OK if your going to fake a show do it right. First off "AR 15″ or "M4″ do not have on and off switches on the magazines. "TOY GUN" When the bolt action is back the dust cover for the ejection port will be open. Two, La county sheriff's and all law enforcement " C H P " must have identifying patches on there Uniforms. " C H P " badges are seven points not six. As for la county sherriff's are sex point whit small ball's on the tip's of the star. You will not have dispatch get a hold of dispatch if that is how you are talking too???????????


So I guess even the "cops" are actors!

SP deleted!


----------



## sieglinde

I hate those. There are enough good real reality shows on TV. The Navajo Cops one for example. There is fire fighter show on OWN. I was taken in by the Black Gold one though it seemed to be a real oil rig etc.


----------



## Frylock

Thanks for confirming it is fake, I saw an ad for it, and it felt like it belonged on TruTv.


----------



## RonDawg

> C H P " must have identifying patches on there Uniforms. " C H P " badges are seven points not six.


While I have not seen the show, this makes it obvious the show is faked. The California Highway Patrol does *not* get involved in evictions. In California, it is the exclusive domain of the County Marshal (or Sheriff, if there is no separate Marshall's Office) as they are the court's law enforcement arm. Even a municipal police officer does not get involved in evictions, though once evicted if the person returns he/she can be arrested for trespass by any peace officer.


----------



## vertigo235

I hate that, this should be illegal... They should have to put a disclaimer at the beginning of the show or risk huge fines IMO.


----------



## sieglinde

It is just entertainment. I was suckered in by the one about the biker bar. I quit watching once I realized it was fake.


----------



## vertigo235

sieglinde said:


> It is just entertainment. I was suckered in by the one about the biker bar. I quit watching once I realized it was fake.


Which biker bar one?


----------



## sharkster

I agree - they should have to provide full disclosure on fake, or re-created, so-called 'reality' shows. It is truly irksome to find out you were not watching what you thought you were watching.

First, reality shows got huge. Now fake reality shows seem to be the norm.


----------



## magath12

I just watched the same episode with the automatic rifles. When they show the M4/AR15 on the table its clearly a prop gun or airsoft. the buffer tube has no castle nut and it appears that the buffer tube and receiver are molded together, there is no magazine release and no safety indicator on the right side. Totally 100% fake. not to mention the police aren't even correct. bummer that so much bull is on TV now a days. Even reality tv isn't real.


----------



## pmyers

sieglinde said:


> It is just entertainment. I was suckered in by the one about the biker bar. I quit watching once I realized it was fake.


I assume your talking about that bs show about the Laughing Devils motorcycle club??? I stopped watching it as well when I realized it was all fake too.


----------



## KungFuCow

We used to be huge Lizard Lick Towing fans.. Ronnie even married me and my wife and we live about a mile from their shop. When it was on All Worked Up, I do think there was a shred of truth to what took place. Sometimes it seemed "out there" but knowing how people are around here, the repo part is perfectly believable.

However

As the segment was spun off into its own show, it started departing more and more from any sense of reality. We watched Season 1 of their show and we made it through 2 episodes of season 2 and decided there was no way it was real being so far out in left field. We have a town police officer across the street and Lizard Lick Towing is considered to be in our small town and I asked him how often they get called over there for disturbances and he said "Never." That and the terrible "acting" of some of the people they have brought it on the show convinced me its fake.

Heres the odd part tho. Ron's injuries are for the most part real. When he married us, he had a broken arm from a repo gone bad. You should see what was going on in his arm big time.. he said he wasnt going to get a cast on it until after our wedding tho as he didnt want to marry us with a cast on his arm. And I see him in the grocery store pretty regularly and sometimes dude looks like someone has taken a baseball bat to him. For something that's fake, someone forgot to tell someone.

Good for them cashing in on their 15 minutes. I guess at one point they were on or tried out for Wife Swap as well.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

pmyers said:


> I assume your talking about that bs show about the Laughing Devils motorcycle club??? I stopped watching it as well when I realized it was all fake too.


I think she's talking about Full Throttle Saloon. It's mostly real but they throw in some fake drama, just like with Rehab: Party at the Hard Rock.


----------



## vertigo235

Yeah, Full Throttle is definetly not one of the main offenders. However, I'm sure much of it is manufactured.


----------



## Ment

If OP is interested in watching a tenant/landlord type of reality show 'The Super' on HDNet is much better. You learn 1) The super guy is actually trying to help people 2) Some people can't be helped.


----------



## verdugan

pmyers said:


> Almost immediately my "spidey senses" were going off as it reminded me of Operation Repo on TrueTV and how that is fake.SP deleted!


Thank you for not making me waste time on this fake crap.


----------



## sieglinde

The biker bar was the one with bikini contests. Ma's Roadhouse


----------



## squigy0

Can we just spin this thread off to talk about various other reality shows out there and which we know/suspect to be fake & where the slight possibilities are that they're real? 

Definitely had my doubts about Lizard Lick. Like KungFuCow, I started by saying "well these are certainly things that COULD be encountered in that part of the country and in that type of work" but there was definitely a lot of over-the-top shenanigans that placed some doubt.

Same with Duck Dynasty. On the surface, these guys are just a bunch of rich-beyond-their-comfort-zone ******** so you'd expect that they'd do some pretty off-the-wall things to step up the redneckery because they can, and those duck calls are clearly selling without them having to be out there doing much work so they've got to fill the time somehow.

Even Bridezillas, I can see the insane eyes and words of girlfriends I've had in the past on display for "thank God that's not me dealing with it this time" enjoyment, but sane thought would convince me that either they're hamming it up cause the camera's there or they'd go the other way and be on their best behavior for the camera so they don't come off nationally as crazies they truly are.


----------



## sean67854

I watched a little bit of Duck Dynasty. It doesn't come across to me as "fake", but rather "manufactured". Which I still don't like. I used to watch Family Jewels until it became obvious most of the situations were setups.

Are there _any_ "reality" shows out there that are real in the sense that the producers or whoever don't prep the principles and don't pre-scout locations and set up cameras?


----------



## sharkster

Ment said:


> If OP is interested in watching a tenant/landlord type of reality show 'The Super' on HDNet is much better. You learn 1) The super guy is actually trying to help people 2) Some people can't be helped.


Thanks for that. Just out of the sake of curiosity, I'm going to check this out. HDNet is pretty new to me, so I hadn't noticed this one yet. Set up a couple of recordings to see if it is interesting.


----------



## pmyers

I certainly think they should be required to put

"Reenactment of actual events" as the show is starting.


----------



## vertigo235

pmyers said:


> I certainly think they should be required to put
> 
> "Reenactment of actual events" as the show is starting.


Yeah but I'm not even sure that's even true. I think much of it is straight up scripted. Not from actual events.


----------



## sharkster

pmyers said:


> I certainly think they should be required to put
> 
> "Reenactment of actual events" as the show is starting.


At least they do that on the many true crime shows I watch on the ID channel. I agree that it s/b a requirement.


----------



## pmyers

sean67854 said:


> I watched a little bit of Duck Dynasty. It doesn't come across to me as "fake", but rather "manufactured". Which I still don't like...


Yeah...I'm a HUGE Duck Dynasty fan but for some reason I give that show a pass. I don't think they are really trying to present themselves as a reality show. Maybe it's just because I find them so likeable, but I'm ok with the "manufactured" aspect of the show.


----------



## sieglinde

I think the one about the Alaskan taxadermists was OK. Also Dream Cars and Monster Men were OK. I suspect there were fake parts in them but not too bad. Even the one with Sarah Palin was not too bad. The worst ones are the totally scripted ones.


----------



## pmyers

I did start a seperate thread to continue the conversation here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=488806


----------



## TimViper

Isn't a dead give away with shows like these if the "crazy" people on it don't have their faces blurred out? If someone came in your home and you're rolling around in your own feces or whatever and then you start screaming and get thrown to the floor, would you really approve your face being used on the show?


----------



## mattack

Not really.. Except for LONG ago, when Bunnell was on it (or was that on his post "Cops" "Cops" ripoff show?), I don't think there have been allegations that Cops was faked.... and PLENTY of them (the vast majority of what they show) sign releases.


----------



## sg525

I have to say that this show almost tricked me also until the episode with the guy stuck in the bathtub. As an EMT in Los Angeles I am very familiar with LAFD personnel, vehicles, and response algorithms and as soon as the "paramedics" arrived I knew it was fake. Here's what I observed:


LAFD uniforms are dark navy, not white
LAFD personnel do not have generic "Paramedic" patches on their uniforms, but rather have official LAFD patches
LAFD would send a fire engine along with the ambulance for a call of this nature
LAFD uses Ferno stretchers, not Stryker stretchers as shown in this episode
LAFD uniforms include badges
It would have taken more than 2 "paramedics" to remove this patient from the tub

Honestly, I was willing to give the show a pass despite all of this as I rationalized with myself that they must have reenacted this because finding a person who has been stuck in a tub for several days would have been maybe a little too much to show for TV.

That, of course, made me suspicious about other episodes and when I saw the "police" and the way they behaved I knew it was fake. For instance, in the episode with the "peeping Tom," LAPD would not have rushed two officers to the door at gunpoint when presumably they had been called only for a fight with no reports of weapons and information that the suspect had been placed under citizens arrest. Also, LAPD usually sends more than one car for lots of the types of cases that caused them to call 911.

Then there was the episode with the horse that supposedly had not been let out of a small room in months. The horse just looked too healthy to be abused/neglected.

I needn't continue.

The truth is, had they just put up the normal disclaimer at the beginning of the show saying that these were reenactments of actual events I'd still watch it. It's definitely entertaining and the acting is actually quite good for a reality show of this sort. It's a shame they felt it necessary to mislead the public, they had a good thing going.


----------



## Kamakzie

Any idea if this show will be picked up for a 2nd season? I know its fake as all get out but still entertaining.


----------



## locadora

1- I feel very stupid for having spent 2 hours watching this show without realizing it's fake. Even though the scenarios were too good to be true (japanese guy with bloody knife, doctor with no license escaping through a window, "terrorists" shooting assault rifles)

2- Why do they blur the faces of only a few people if everyone is an actor if not to deliberately confuse people as to the "realness" of the show? That's one thing that i find most insulting with this show


----------



## okeefe58

sieglinde said:


> I hate those. There are enough good real reality shows on TV. The Navajo Cops one for example. There is fire fighter show on OWN. I was taken in by the Black Gold one though it seemed to be a real oil rig etc.


Pretty obvious "World's Worst Tenants" is fake, but Black Gold? If it is ok, But the fight between Tank and Cheston DEFINITELY wasn't. I've been in enough fights and seen enough to know that wasn't fake - You can see the actual fist contact and tank snoring? That really happens when somebodies knocked out on their back cause their tongue's hitting the back of their throat (some people die from not being able to breath just like this if they're not turned on their side or wake up first) In the next episodes it's obvious Tank is effed up with knots on his head/face lmao. The fights on you tube if anyone wants to watch it in detail - "Black Gold (Tank Vs Cheston full fight wow.knocks him out"


----------



## MikeAndrews

My buddy does property management, checking and securing foreclosed properties.

He has better stories.

"I threw dem out. Dey don't respect the property." OK, so how is it that you think that YOU can live here?

There are clothes hanging under the hole in the roof so the rain will wash them.


----------



## notritetv

I agree that this show is a fake, watched it last night it was about a landlord whos son was the on site manager and there was an elderl lady who did not pay her rent, then the show on right after that was urban tarzan and guess what that same elderly lady was on that show as well only she lived in a house and not an apartment complex. The tv people should watch what they put on back to back if they want people to think the shows are real.


----------



## BigNate

World worst tenants is 100% Confirmed fake! Blood relatives on the ID channel had the same actor from the episode Too Hot Hot Tub. The older dude with dark hair that torches the hot tub after a party and wants his deposit back, same guy as William Kind on Blood relatives on ID channel. The episode was called flesh and blood.

You guys are looking at guns? How about the fight scenes that are the same thing every time? They go after Todd with some sissy fight style and Todd puts them in a arm bar in 2.5 seconds and they put up zero fight and never land a hit on Todd


----------



## 10wrp16

Come on folks... as a reality tv editor, anyone that thinks 99% of reality tv is real isn't very intelligent. Even fully "real" shows are well scripted and coached.


----------



## Azlen

Weird that for three posts in a row there were three brand new accounts posting to this thread and for each it's their only post.

Anyway, not a secret that the show is fake. At the end of the show there is a disclaimer that says "The previous stories were inspired by real cases, investigations or events. Certain names, locations and elements have been fictionalized."


----------



## Kamakzie

Fake as it is, I am entertained so I continue to watch! It's a fun distraction.


----------



## Davisadm

Season 2 is even worse. They don't care anymore to keep it looking even semi-real. And yes, the should state "based on actual events", but maybe they can't, since it is not based on anything real.:down:


----------



## TVgod

The worst show ever. Worse than Operation Repo. Not based on actual events. That isn't how evictions go down in any state if someone did what this guy, Todd, does in the show he'd go to jail. you can't evict someone without a court order and then the law, most likely a sheriff's deputy, comes and does it. Basically it's a show for idiots


----------



## Shaunnick

What is up with all the single digit posters in this thread?


----------



## sieglinde

Hmm, interesting question. I am on the look out for fake reality shows that sound interesting so I don't get sucked into them. My theory is the show may have started out for real and before the first episode was aired they realized how boring the subject was.


----------



## innocentfreak

I doubt it. Spike seems to be pushing fake reality now see Urban Tarzan and Car Lot Rescue.

Bar Rescue bridges the gap since they do actually try and help the bars, but a lot of the footage is crafted from what I have read.


----------



## Kamakzie

World's Worst Tenants is at least funny even though over the top fake.


----------



## ntarvin

It's no more or less fake than any of the other "reality shows", but, to me, anyway, I find it highly entertaining! 

(At least more so than "Honey Boo Boo" or the people with obsessions to lick cats or eat laundry detergent...)


----------



## Azlen

ntarvin said:


> It's no more or less fake than any of the other "reality shows", but, to me, anyway, I find it highly entertaining!
> 
> (At least more so than "Honey Boo Boo" or the people with obsessions to lick cats or eat laundry detergent...)


I would put into the more fake section. The "tenants" in the show are all paid actors. There is a disclaimer that says the show is dramatized based on actual events. Given that, I don't think it's anymore of a reality show than Dragnet was.


----------



## sieglinde

I prefer competiton shows. I have even found Splash to be more entertaining than some of the fake stuff.


----------



## Dobey

Shaunnick said:


> What is up with all the single digit posters in this thread?


When doing a google search for worlds worst tenants is fake, this thread is at the top of the list. Just a guess as to why so many single digit posters.


----------



## lacobudera

I agree with you all. If someone believes these shows are real, THEY'RE RETARDED! First of all if they're going to hire actors, MAKE SURE THEY CAN ACTUALLY ACT! What is with so called "reality" television lately? HUH? They insist on airing these dumb and obnoxious shows that seem to be geared towards a "trailer trash" audience. I use to love watching reality shows like cops or TruTv's Top 20 shows but, now I can't stand the shows they air. Such as: Hardcore Pawn, Operation Repo, Southern Fried Stings, South Beach Tow, Worlds Worst Tenants (I watched about 10 minutes of the first episode & couldn't take it anymore), etc. I can go on & on about it but, my point is: If you're going to make a "reality" show then MAKE SURE IT'S REAL FOR GODS SAKE! :down::down: 2 thumbs down because I only have 2 thumbs


----------



## pmyers

I love this thread. I should be getting a commission for getting new members to sign up


----------



## sieglinde

I am certain that reality show Small Town Security is fake but I love it.


----------

